# Sticky  Altitude Coffee London. 15% Off First Order With Code FORUM15



## Altitude Coffee London

Hi everyone,

A brief introduction. My name is Joe and I'm the owner of Altitude Coffee London. We are based in Hornchurch, East London and launched our online shop recently. We have been roasting over the last 9 months for cafés and restaurants in our local community and wanted to expand our customer base.

My personal background is in aviation, having flown as an airline pilot for the last 13 years. I love the coffee industry and always harboured a dream to one day own a roasting company, which due to a combination of factors in the last year allowed me to realise. There are some fantastic roasters on this forum and we hope you'll take a look at what we have to offer. We look forward to contributing to this community and welcome all feedback on anything Altitude!

Please use code *FORUM15* to receive 15% off your first order at https://altitude-coffee.co.uk

Best Regards

Joe

@altcoffeeldn


----------



## Luverdark

Always glad to see a new roaster in the area.

Good luck with sales


----------



## fatboyslim

@Altitude Coffee London How medium is your medium roast? How much development time?


----------



## Zeak

Any plans to sell SOs?


----------



## Altitude Coffee London

Luverdark said:


> Always glad to see a new roaster in the area.
> 
> Good luck with sales


 Apologies for late replies, I hadn't seen these messages. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Altitude Coffee London

fatboyslim said:


> @Altitude Coffee London How medium is your medium roast? How much development time?


 Hi @fatboyslim thanks for your question. Development wise we aim for around 20% DTR or approx 1:45-2:00. Sorry for late response.


----------



## Altitude Coffee London

Zeak said:


> Any plans to sell SOs?


 Hi @Zeak. Yes we've got some SOs in at the moment. The Don Alfonso Aquiares natural is really good.


----------



## Zeak

Altitude Coffee London said:


> Hi @Zeak. Yes we've got some SOs in at the moment. The Don Alfonso Aquiares natural is really good.


 Oh, silly me didn't scroll below blends as the video backplate took a while to load and products didn't show instantly 🤔 Thought you guys only have to blended options.


----------



## jaffro

Love trying a new roaster. Since there's a discount code and delivery is included I've grabbed a bag of the Costa Rica natural to try out 😊


----------



## Altitude Coffee London

Zeak said:


> Oh, silly me didn't scroll below blends as the video backplate took a while to load and products didn't show instantly 🤔 Thought you guys only have to blended options.


 No problem! The shop page does appear to be having a wobble today, I've got the developer giving it a kick as we speak.


----------



## Altitude Coffee London

jaffro said:


> Love trying a new roaster. Since there's a discount code and delivery is included I've grabbed a bag of the Costa Rica natural to try out 😊


 Really appreciate your business @jaffro. It'll be in the post later today.


----------



## jaffro

Altitude Coffee London said:


> Really appreciate your business @jaffro. It'll be in the post later today.


 No problem! Happy to post an honest review on here when I try them.

I didn't need a big order at the moment but was keen to try... Costa Rica naturals are always a favourite so couldn't resist 😊 Another time I'll make a bit more of a varied order!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

I also had to look quite hard to find single origins, I would recommend making that a bit easier so you won't lose sales. I always like to see a picture of the roastery as well, just kinda makes me feel like I'm buying from an actual business and not a 3rd party. Good luck 👍


----------



## Altitude Coffee London

Thanks, all points noted! Appreciate the feedback 👍🏻


----------



## DavecUK

@Chris_on_caffeine One of my favourite roasters, small enough to be very controllable, large enough to be profitable and good quality output.


----------



## frustin

Giving the Captain's Roast a go. Whats the lead time on shipping and delivery please?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Very quick👍


----------



## frustin

The Systemic Kid said:


> Very quick👍


 thank god, my hopper is getting low.


----------



## Altitude Coffee London

frustin said:


> Giving the Captain's Roast a go. Whats the lead time on shipping and delivery please?


 Hi @frustin thanks for your order. It will be in the post this afternoon, anything over 500g will be tracked 48 so hopefully be with you by Thursday. All the best.


----------



## frustin

Altitude Coffee London said:


> Hi @frustin thanks for your order. It will be in the post this afternoon, anything over 500g will be tracked 48 so hopefully be with you by Thursday. All the best.


 lovely!!! anxiety levels are now back in the green


----------



## nekromantik

@Altitude Coffee London hey. do you have a recommended brew ratio for the Captains Roast?


----------



## Altitude Coffee London

nekromantik said:


> @Altitude Coffee London hey. do you have a recommended brew ratio for the Captains Roast?


 Good evening @nekromantik. I find the following generally gives nice results (to me anyway ☺).

18g/38g 93C 28seconds. Using 18g VST on a Linea.

Hope that helps!


----------



## nekromantik

Altitude Coffee London said:


> Good evening @nekromantik. I find the following generally gives nice results (to me anyway ☺).
> 
> 18g/38g 93C 28seconds. Using 18g VST on a Linea.
> 
> Hope that helps!


 thanks


----------



## 24774

Thanks for the discount code, as a fellow East Londoner always happy to help a local business. Order came very quickly and free delivery as standard, that's great. Packaging was good although cardboard envelope was a bit thick, not sure you need such a heavy, robust card. Glad to see just the bag inside, no superfluous paper, cardboard or plastic. Looking forward to the coffee (Captain's Roast) and the next order if it's good!


----------



## Altitude Coffee London

CocoLoco said:


> Thanks for the discount code, as a fellow East Londoner always happy to help a local business. Order came very quickly and free delivery as standard, that's great. Packaging was good although cardboard envelope was a bit thick, not sure you need such a heavy, robust card. Glad to see just the bag inside, no superfluous paper, cardboard or plastic. Looking forward to the coffee (Captain's Roast) and the next order if it's good!


 Sorry I'm only just picking this up Coco. Appreciate your business and thanks for the feedback. 
Tricky one with the envelopes, there are cheaper options but with that comes the possibility of a higher damage rate. Catch 22 like most things.

Thanks again,

Joe


----------



## 24774

Altitude Coffee London said:


> Sorry I'm only just picking this up Coco. Appreciate your business and thanks for the feedback.
> Tricky one with the envelopes, there are cheaper options but with that comes the possibility of a higher damage rate. Catch 22 like most things.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Joe


 The coffee is excellent, really enjoying it. Recommend to all of the forum, give Altitude a go, (especially as a sponsor!), you won't be disappointed. Captain's Roast is strong, dark roast, chocolate and nuts flavour., good place to start. I will be getting more for sure.

Appreciate you want the product to be safe, of course so do customers, but that card was so thick and glue so strong I had to use large scissors to cut it open! (I'm a younger-side, fit guy). There might be a more environmentally friendly solution, particularly if it's cheaper for you and improved your bottom line, it would be win-win. I don't think the mail is that hazardous, I never get packages/letters etc that have been visibly damaged really.


----------



## Altitude Coffee London

CocoLoco said:


> The coffee is excellent, really enjoying it. Recommend to all of the forum, give Altitude a go, (especially as a sponsor!), you won't be disappointed. Captain's Roast is strong, dark roast, chocolate and nuts flavour., good place to start. I will be getting more for sure.
> 
> Appreciate you want the product to be safe, of course so do customers, but that card was so thick and glue so strong I had to use large scissors to cut it open! (I'm a younger-side, fit guy). There might be a more environmentally friendly solution, particularly if it's cheaper for you and improved your bottom line, it would be win-win. I don't think the mail is that hazardous, I never get packages/letters etc that have been visibly damaged really.


 Fantastic to hear you're enjoying the coffee and thank you for the positive comments. We only exist with the support of customers like your good self.

Please give me a shout if you have any questions or queries down the line.

ATB


----------



## FlatWhitey

I bought two bags from Altitude after a recommendation from a friend, but before I saw this thread here! Really enjoyed the Pioneer, less so the Captain's Roast, but I suspect that's because it's rather darker and I've only had three or four shots of that, so still tweaking things.

One thing I didn't find before buying was details about the relationship with the growers? I would've liked to know more about the sourcing etc.

Edit: and to add, I really liked the envelope used, compared to the chunkier boxes used by others. Also means the postie can just stick it through the letter box, rather than having to wait, or leave it on a doorstep to be nicked!


----------



## nekromantik

hi

just bought captain blend


----------



## General-S-1

Welcome to the forum and thanks for the discount. 
I also thank you for having your tasting notes on display which saves time 👍🏽
I wish other roasters did this.


----------



## Altitude Coffee London

Hi all,

Apologies for late replies to early posts. I've spread myself a bit thin recently with a new website build and new coffees arriving, amongst other things.

@FlatWhitey thanks for the feedback, let me know if you had any better luck with the Captain's Roast.

@nekromantik @General-S-1 thank you both.


----------



## adz

Thanks for the discount guys. Just ordered the Captain's Roast and Colombian. Looking forward to tasting.


----------



## Altitude Coffee London

adz said:


> Thanks for the discount guys. Just ordered the Captain's Roast and Colombian. Looking forward to tasting.


 Thank you for ordering. Much appreciated, do hope you enjoy.


----------



## Nanz

What blend is your recommendation for Flat White's / Latte's?


----------



## Altitude Coffee London

Nanz said:


> What blend is your recommendation for Flat White's / Latte's?


 Hi @Nanz our espresso blend goes well with milk as does the Guatemala we currently have in. Hope that helps.


----------



## Altitude Coffee London

*NEW COFFEE*

Thank you to all the coffee forums members that have supported us the last few months, it's really appreciated.

We've just added three new coffees to the lineup today for those that may be interested:

Two organic singles from Brazil and Peru, plus a new medium roast blend. Come and take a look!

Blends

Single Origins

Thanks again, Joe.


----------



## adz

Just ordered my second lot. Went for the Costa Rican and Guatamalan this time


----------



## Altitude Coffee London

Cheers @adz. It went out this afternoon! Enjoy.


----------



## Coffeenewboy

Just ordered some Captains and some Guatemala, looking forward to trying your stuff.

Been using and enjoying Union of late, so fingers crossed for similar or even better!


----------



## totalwise

Nice to see a roaster whose not in shoreditch.


----------

